# Good (free) Camping near Glenwood Springs



## fella

Hi all,

I'm planning on heading to Glenwood for a few days of paddling. 

Anyone know of any BLM / public lands options for camping (preferably not toooo far from the whitewater park).

Thanks very much.


----------



## mkashzg

It's not free but I would suggest Rock Gardens campground just east of Glenwood maybe 2 miles. Right on the river and you could paddle to the wave. Not sure of cost but pretty chill place. Good luck!


----------



## Ron

*I've stayed at the Rock Gardens (No Name).*

It was nice, but kind a expensive. Seem like it was abt. $28.00 a night for a tent site. Right on the river, but that also means right on the railroad tracks too. Abt. 20 miles up stream toward Burns the BLM has some free sites along the river (same train tracks) pit toilet and table. Have done both. It depends on if you want a shower, closer to town and the wave, or if yer cheap like me. We're coming back again Thurs. Fri. and Sat. and staying at Burns. Ron.


----------



## backblunt

There's BLM land two exits down from the WW park exit. It's where the Storm King fire was. Get off the highway, take a right at the off ramp, take another right like 20' feet later. Drive to the end of the road (1/4 max, it's a dead end). No idea if they allow overnight camping in there though but it might be worth a try.


----------



## cayo 2

Deep Creek ,on the way to Sweetwater or Burns ,has free primitive camping maybe a mile up the road from the Colorado.You are 1/2 hour from Glenwood,a little less to Barrel or Shoshone


----------



## brendodendo

Use the search function, or scroll down to the bottom for "SIMILAR THREADS"


----------



## pinemnky13

Wal Mart


----------



## sofia

coffee pot rd. off of the dotsero exit. quiet and free.


----------



## whip

*Forest service road 2miles above Sunlight Resort*

is real nice. 14 miles to town awesome views of the Elks.


----------

